# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best Test Booster Ever?

## magic32

From the mind of Anthony Roberts comes...*MyogenX*!
He says the research is sound, but whether or not it can deliver on what's purported is presently a matter of conjecture (even for the nay sayers) since it's not yet available. 

It claims to boost [natty] testosterone levels 200%, with a potential of 600%. 
Of course only time will tell, but the implications both general and during PCT would be staggering! 
Is Roberts simply trying to cash in on his recent publication fame?Can one put a price tag, dollar or pound, on one's reputation?
I'm certainly not his PR man as many might suggest, but rather felt something with such potential warranted heralding. 

Mat 7:1/Luke 6/37 "Judge not, lest ye be judged" are both improperly paraphrased, and incorrectly contexted. But let's apply it anyway, and reserve judgment until the final die is cast. Oh and...Godspeed Roberts, some of us are actually rooting for such a supplemental breakthrough!

To read about it, go half-way down the page of the link below:

http://www.anthony-roberts.com/blog/

M.

----------


## RA

Ive heard those claims before but would give it a try anyway. I wonder how much it boosts estrogen at the same time

----------


## goalseeker

ROID, THERES THE AVY I BEEN WAITING FOR!!!! LOL

Id like to see the results from someone using this stuff for a month...

----------


## daem

If you can buy it at GNC, the odds of it doing what it says are very minimal.

200% would be equivalent to shooting 500mg or so of synthetic test.

No way can a pill be as effective as claimed, so I'd spend your money on some organic food instead of a bunk supp.

----------


## marcus300

Ive heard all these claims with many other products,they are simply cashing in on the market, best thing to do is try it and see for yourself, i doubt it very much because if it was that good it would be illegal,

Hey if the claims are true just Imagen AAS will be a thing of the past lol, i agree with daem spend you money on food.

----------


## RA

> ROID, *THERES THE AVY I BEEN WAITING FOR*!!!! LOL
> 
> Id like to see the results from someone using this stuff for a month...


 

 :Wink/Grin:  Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

----------


## mousetraps

nolvadex . ha.

----------


## SS1476

> If you can buy it at GNC, the odds of it doing what it says are very minimal.
> 
> *200% would be equivalent to shooting 500mg or so of synthetic test.*
> 
> No way can a pill be as effective as claimed, so I'd spend your money on some organic food instead of a bunk supp.



Now that would be one super supplement!

----------


## l2elapse

sounds promising but who knows

----------


## SnaX

Horsepucky!

----------


## vitor

A natrual product will boost testosterone levels from 200%-600%. Yeah right lol! If it can increase test by 600% then it would be roughly the same as being on a cycle with 600mg ew of test, Wow!! thats amaizing lol....

----------


## sofus99

> A natrual product will boost testosterone levels from 200%-600%. Yeah right lol! If it can increase test by 600% then it would be roughly the same as being on a cycle with 600mg ew of test, Wow!! thats amaizing lol....


Hehe, but with the pricetag on todays supplements shooting 600 mg test/week would probably still be cheaper ;-)

I doubt the effects are as claimed, but if if they were, is it really so much better using a "natural" booster instead of taking a shot once or twice per week?

Many of the so-called all natural herbal supplements we really know very little about. True, some stuff like tribulus or tongkat do seem to have an effect for some people. But what else does those herbs contain? There is way too little research being put into possible side effects of these herbal products.

Make no mistake, just because we are talking herbal supplements doesn't mean it is all good. Cocaine also comes from a "natural herb", but surely nobody would claim it is good for you just because of this.

I'd rather take my chances with something cooked up in a lab, even if it is an UG one, than popping more or less unknown substances into my body, just because they have "been used by <insert random native people> for thousands of years".

----------


## magic32

> Roidattack - Ive heard those claims before but would give it a try anyway. I wonder how much it boosts estrogen at the same time?


Interesting take. This is just the type of thought provoking, opinionated, yet cordial communication I envisioned from such an intellectual board.




> Ive heard all these claims with many other products,they are simply cashing in on the market, best thing to do is try it and see for yourself, i doubt it very much because *if it was that good it would be illegal*,
> 
> Hey if the claims are true just Imagen AAS will be a thing of the past lol, i agree with daem spend you money on food.


Point taken. 
But you should note there is substantial precedence for such product introduction on the open market, as many strong/dangerous, effective, possible steroid containing, proven to work, actual steroid mimicking products have run the gamut. To name a few, and with respect to the above descriptive ordering, DNP (mass marketed for nearly a decade in the early 1900s and rivaled only by Crack, Anorexia and Bulimia), Hot Stuff (the early original formula stripped fat and promoted lbm), Mag 10 (many claim the first batches literally contained Winstrol ), Ephedra (best retail available fat burner since DNP), and Superdrol (if its not gear, the mimicking abilities of this stuff is virtually unmatched, and to my knowledge its still available).

Thus we know the technology exists to function under the radar (at least for a time). So if Hookers motives are genuine, and we have no reason to doubt them yet, this should quite interesting. As I stated in the initial post, Time will tell, as the bb community (or at least me and Roidattack) will be following this one with great enthusiasm. 





> Sofus99 - I doubt the effects are as claimed, but if if they were, *is it really so much better using a "natural" booster instead of taking a shot once or twice per week*?


Though such a position is valid, your reasoning is interpolated. Nowhere within the text is aas replacement described as the intention of this product, only supplementation. 




> Sofus999 - Many of the so-called all natural herbal supplements we really know very little about. True, some stuff like tribulus or tongkat do seem to have an effect for some people. *But what else does those herbs contain?* There is way *too little research being put into possible side effects* of these herbal products.


I agree, but would qualify that statement by saying, too little CLINICAL research My point is that research takes four basic forms: 1) clinical study; 2) trial & error; 3) observation and; 4) Meta-analytical (the examination of already completed research). Herbs, for which there was traditionally little market (compared to drugs), primarily utilizes the latter three. For example, why do we typically take Milk Thistle with orals? There is _virtually no_, and Ive run exhaustive searches through numerous medical journals and research databases, _conclusive clinical evidence_ of its benefit in this area. The reason is quite simple. We do so because we know it possesses filter (liver & gallbladder) cleansing properties due to knowledge from the other three forms, respectively: 2 & 3) consistent observable results concerning its effects on cirrhosis sufferers and out-of-bound liver values; 4) documented collections of the aforementioned effects. Although one could argue that such evidence would be considered clinical, it lacks two critical elements. It wasnt lab tested, and statistical significance was not determined. 




> Sofus99 - *Make no mistake, just because we are talking herbal supplements doesn't mean it is all good.* Cocaine also comes from a "natural herb", but surely nobody would claim it is good for you just because of this.


Very true.




> Snax - Horsepucky!


Dare youA MERE MORTAL  :LOL:  scoff at the capabilities of modern science? Run searches for Dolly born 7/5/1996, nearly a decade ago. Love your terminology though!




> Viator - A natrual product will boost testosterone levels from 200%-600%. *Yeah right lol!* If it can increase test by 600% then it would be roughly the same as being on a cycle with 600mg ew of test, Wow!! thats amaizing lol....


No argument here, its quite a claim, and that'll be onnneee concentrated capsule. 
But stranger things have happened.

M.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I was initially approached by Protein Factory to help with designing some supplements, and kind of hesitated because I really had nothing new to bring to the market. I didn't want to just throw some shit everyone already heard of into a supplement and throw my name on it to help it sell. I think that's kind of a bullshit move, and would really just be trying to cash in on my name to make a buck. I have too many good people around me, and too many legitimate avenues for income to bother with something like that.

Anyway, then I found out about this herb from Nigeria which was being used to treat erectile dysfunction....so I did some research on the herb, and it was shown (in a published, peer-reviewed study) to fight Erectile Dysfunction by elevating LH levels, which in turn elevated testosterone levels . The dose needed to elevate testosterone levels 200% is 18mgs/kg/day, and the dose needed for the 600% increase is 100mg/kg/day. Anyway, MyogenX contains that herb, and 3-4 caps per day will give you the 200% increase. There's also a vitamin and a mineral in the formula, which will both help to increase testosterone levels as well (so it's got a 3-pronged attack, I suppose, on Test levels: an Herb, a vitamin, and a mineral). 

Honestly, right now, I think that it's the best product to ever be released for testosterone elevation...but time will tell, and I'm looking forward to seeing people's reaction to it, and really to see how people incorporate it on PCT or during a cycle.

I've talked with AllSportsNutrition and they're looking forward to carrying it when it's released, so I'm hoping that it makes a big impact on the AAS world. Once it's released, I'll be uploading the PDF of the study where it was proven to increase testosterone onto my website for everyone to see. Until then, I don't want to give away the name of the primary ingredient in it.....

I also have (*in the works) a new herbal anti-estrogen (never before released) and a new fat-burner (again, never before released).

----------


## Teegunn

Anthony - when do expect this product to be available for purchase?? It certainly sounds intriguing and I am very interested in trying it. Have you used it yourself yet?? Have you had others beta-test it?? Knowing your knowledge and reputation, I have high hopes for this. Let me know when I can get some to try for myself.

----------


## DNoMac

Sounds similar to Activate by Designer Supps. I took that Beta and the regular version and didn't notice much while on that. I would love a natural test booster, I'm just skeptical of these product claims. Interesting though.

----------


## uponone23

If you raised your test level 600% for an extended period of time (like 2 or 3 years) which you know people would do if it works we would have a fairly substantial cancer outbreak....

----------


## skipp

If you elevate LH for a prolonged time, hasn't that shown to make your pelotas less sensitive?

----------


## Swifto

> I was initially approached by Protein Factory to help with designing some supplements, and kind of hesitated because I really had nothing new to bring to the market. I didn't want to just throw some shit everyone already heard of into a supplement and throw my name on it to help it sell. I think that's kind of a bullshit move, and would really just be trying to cash in on my name to make a buck. I have too many good people around me, and too many legitimate avenues for income to bother with something like that.
> 
> Anyway, then I found out about this herb from Nigeria which was being used to treat erectile dysfunction....so I did some research on the herb, and it was shown (in a published, peer-reviewed study) to fight Erectile Dysfunction by elevating LH levels, which in turn elevated testosterone levels . The dose needed to elevate testosterone levels 200% is 18mgs/kg/day, and the dose needed for the 600% increase is 100mg/kg/day. Anyway, MyogenX contains that herb, and 3-4 caps per day will give you the 200% increase. There's also a vitamin and a mineral in the formula, which will both help to increase testosterone levels as well (so it's got a 3-pronged attack, I suppose, on Test levels: an Herb, a vitamin, and a mineral). 
> 
> Honestly, right now, I think that it's the best product to ever be released for testosterone elevation...but time will tell, and I'm looking forward to seeing people's reaction to it, and really to see how people incorporate it on PCT or during a cycle.
> 
> I've talked with AllSportsNutrition and they're looking forward to carrying it when it's released, so I'm hoping that it makes a big impact on the AAS world. Once it's released, I'll be uploading the PDF of the study where it was proven to increase testosterone onto my website for everyone to see. Until then, I don't want to give away the name of the primary ingredient in it.....
> 
> *I also have (*in the works) a new herbal anti-estrogen* (never before released) and a new fat-burner (again, never before released).


Have you seen Ross's anti-gyno reicpe. Its intresting. Use of Vitamin B-6, Zinc, Calcuim, Magnesium and more. I'm guessing its a similar use of these compunds as well as...Maybe more.

Use Anthony's new test booster and see what works for you. What works for one, may not work for another. If it aids in your PCT...Great. If not...Dont use it again. Simple.

----------


## Andros

> I was initially approached by Protein Factory to help with designing some supplements, and kind of hesitated because I really had nothing new to bring to the market. I didn't want to just throw some shit everyone already heard of into a supplement and throw my name on it to help it sell. I think that's kind of a bullshit move, and would really just be trying to cash in on my name to make a buck. I have too many good people around me, and too many legitimate avenues for income to bother with something like that.
> 
> Anyway, then I found out about this herb from Nigeria which was being used to treat erectile dysfunction....so I did some research on the herb, and it was shown (in a published, peer-reviewed study) to fight Erectile Dysfunction by elevating LH levels, which in turn elevated testosterone levels . The dose needed to elevate testosterone levels 200% is 18mgs/kg/day, and the dose needed for the 600% increase is 100mg/kg/day. Anyway, MyogenX contains that herb, and 3-4 caps per day will give you the 200% increase. There's also a vitamin and a mineral in the formula, which will both help to increase testosterone levels as well (so it's got a 3-pronged attack, I suppose, on Test levels: an Herb, a vitamin, and a mineral). 
> 
> Honestly, right now, I think that it's the best product to ever be released for testosterone elevation...but time will tell, and I'm looking forward to seeing people's reaction to it, and really to see how people incorporate it on PCT or during a cycle.
> 
> I've talked with AllSportsNutrition and they're looking forward to carrying it when it's released, so I'm hoping that it makes a big impact on the AAS world. Once it's released, I'll be uploading the PDF of the study where it was proven to increase testosterone onto my website for everyone to see. Until then, I don't want to give away the name of the primary ingredient in it.....
> 
> I also have (*in the works) a new herbal anti-estrogen (never before released) and a new fat-burner (again, never before released).



Can you tell us when we will be able to buy this?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Can you tell us when we will be able to buy this?


Last I heard from my guy at Protein Factory is that it will be available sometime next week or the following week. From speaking to AllSportsNutrition, they will be carrying it as soon as it's available....so my advice is to just keep checking here (steroid .com) and there'll be an announcement as soon as it's available. I'm thinking we're less than ten days from the launch of the product.

----------


## Rictor33

On the subject of natty test boosters the best I found is activaTe by designer supplements... It has vastly improved the last two PCTs I have done using it. Look it up...

----------


## neverenuff21

Im curious.

----------


## vermin

> Im curious.


Exactly right.

Will probably grab some and use it before I get my next baseline (cruising) blood levels pre cycle.

----------


## mousetraps

i liked biotests trib product.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> i liked biotests trib product.


I'll be honest and say that I don't like Tribulus at all. Even if I weren't coming out with a (*much better) testosterone booster , I wouldn't reccomend Tribulus to anyone. It's just not a very good product. It may help with Libido, but won't do shit for increasing testosterone levels , according to the most recent studies:

J Ethnopharmacol. 2005 Oct 3;101(1-3):319-23.
*The aphrodisiac herb Tribulus terrestris does not influence the androgen production in young men.*

*Neychev VK*,*Mitev VI*.Department of Chemistry and Biochemistry, Medical University, 2 Zdrave str., Sofia-1431, Bulgaria. [email protected]

OBJECTIVE: The aim of the current study is to investigate the influence of Tribulus terrestris extract on androgen metabolism in young males. DESIGN AND METHODS: Twenty-one healthy young 20-36 years old men with body weight ranging from 60 to 125 kg were randomly separated into three groups-two experimental (each n=7) and a control (placebo) one (n=7). The experimental groups were named TT1 and TT2 and the subjects were assigned to consume 20 and 10 mg/kg body weight per day of Tribulus terrestris extract, respectively, separated into three daily intakes for 4 weeks. Testosterone , androstenedione and luteinizing hormone levels in the serum were measured 24 h before supplementation (clear probe), and at 24, 72, 240, 408 and 576 h from the beginning of the supplementation. RESULTS: There was no significant difference between Tribulus terrestris supplemented groups and controls in the serum testosterone (TT1 (mean+/-S.D.: 15.75+/-1.75 nmol/l); TT2 (mean+/-S.D.: 16.32+/-1.57 nmol/l); controls (mean+/-S.D.: 17.74+/-1.09 nmol/l) (p>0.05)), androstenedione (TT1 (mean+/-S.D.: 1.927+/-0.126 ng/ml); TT2 (mean+/-S.D.: 2.026+/-0.256 ng/ml); controls (mean+/-S.D.: 1.952+/-0.236 ng/ml) (p>0.05)) or luteinizing hormone (TT1 (mean+/-S.D.: 4.662+/-0.274U/l); TT2 (mean+/-S.D.: 4.103+/-0.869U/l); controls (mean+/-S.D.: 4.170+/-0.406U/l) (p>0.05)) levels. All results were within the normal range. The findings in the current study anticipate that Tribulus terrestris steroid saponins possess neither direct nor indirect androgen-increasing properties. The study will be extended in the clarifying the probable mode of action of Tribulus terrestris steroid saponins.

----------


## Kale

> I'll be honest and say that I don't like Tribulus at all. Even if I weren't coming out with a (*much better) testosterone booster , I wouldn't reccomend Tribulus to anyone. It's just not a very good product. It may help with Libido, but won't do shit for increasing testosterone levels , according to the most recent studies:
> 
> J Ethnopharmacol. 2005 Oct 3;101(1-3):319-23.
> *The aphrodisiac herb Tribulus terrestris does not influence the androgen production in young men.*
> 
> *Neychev VK*,*Mitev VI*.Department of Chemistry and Biochemistry, Medical University, 2 Zdrave str., Sofia-1431, Bulgaria. [email protected]
> 
> OBJECTIVE: The aim of the current study is to investigate the influence of Tribulus terrestris extract on androgen metabolism in young males. DESIGN AND METHODS: Twenty-one healthy young 20-36 years old men with body weight ranging from 60 to 125 kg were randomly separated into three groups-two experimental (each n=7) and a control (placebo) one (n=7). The experimental groups were named TT1 and TT2 and the subjects were assigned to consume 20 and 10 mg/kg body weight per day of Tribulus terrestris extract, respectively, separated into three daily intakes for 4 weeks. Testosterone , androstenedione and luteinizing hormone levels in the serum were measured 24 h before supplementation (clear probe), and at 24, 72, 240, 408 and 576 h from the beginning of the supplementation. RESULTS: There was no significant difference between Tribulus terrestris supplemented groups and controls in the serum testosterone (TT1 (mean+/-S.D.: 15.75+/-1.75 nmol/l); TT2 (mean+/-S.D.: 16.32+/-1.57 nmol/l); controls (mean+/-S.D.: 17.74+/-1.09 nmol/l) (p>0.05)), androstenedione (TT1 (mean+/-S.D.: 1.927+/-0.126 ng/ml); TT2 (mean+/-S.D.: 2.026+/-0.256 ng/ml); controls (mean+/-S.D.: 1.952+/-0.236 ng/ml) (p>0.05)) or luteinizing hormone (TT1 (mean+/-S.D.: 4.662+/-0.274U/l); TT2 (mean+/-S.D.: 4.103+/-0.869U/l); controls (mean+/-S.D.: 4.170+/-0.406U/l) (p>0.05)) levels. All results were within the normal range. The findings in the current study anticipate that Tribulus terrestris steroid saponins possess neither direct nor indirect androgen-increasing properties. The study will be extended in the clarifying the probable mode of action of Tribulus terrestris steroid saponins.


I agree , Trib is a load of shit. Anthony, what is your view on Tongkat Ali ?

----------


## Rictor33

I have also used activaTe as a standalone and seen results (even in the strength and body composition area, albiet slight). I highly recommend it... Ok ok, I will stop pimping it now  :Smilie:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Can you tell us when we will be able to buy this?


It's officially available next week, and Protein Factory is currently taking orders. [email protected] is the address to find out about ordering it. I'm hoping AllSportsNutrition starts to carry it soon as well, so you may also want to contact them about it shortly.

----------


## DSM4Life

Who needs a natty test boost pill when you have gear  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Rictor33

> Who needs a natty test boost pill when you have gear


 Helps in pct?

----------


## guest589745

> 200% would be equivalent to shooting 500mg or so of synthetic test.




500mg would be much more actually.

----------


## guest589745

> Ive heard those claims before but would give it a try anyway. I wonder how much it boosts estrogen at the same time



Anthony, can you answer this ?

----------


## one8nine

> Who needs a natty test boost pill when you have gear


pct aid

----------


## one8nine

> If you can buy it at GNC, the odds of it doing what it says are very minimal.
> 
> 200% would be equivalent to shooting 500mg or so of synthetic test.
> 
> No way can a pill be as effective as claimed, so I'd spend your money on some organic food instead of a bunk supp.


200% is double the original
double the average 10mg in a day to get 20mg
double the average 70mg in a week to get 140mg

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Anthony, can you answer this ?


Estrogen will be boosted with my product as much as it would be if you injected enough testosterone to produce a 200% increase. Aromatization is aromatization, regardless of where the testosterone comes from, and it'll occur at the same rate as per the level of testosterone and the body's aromatization rate (which can vary). 

In other words, testosterone will convert to estrogen at a consistent rate (an algorithym) , regardless of the source. My product will not boost estrogen at a rate higher than normal, if you doubled your testosterone levels .

----------


## Andros

Anthony is the 200% boost regardless of starting value?

Is a man with 500ng/dl going to get 1000ng/dl and a man with 900ng/dl get 1800ng/dl?

Or does it just raise Test to a roughly similar high value which corresponds to 200% of most peoples average test output?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Anthony is the 200% boost regardless of starting value?
> 
> Is a man with 500ng/dl going to get 1000ng/dl and a man with 900ng/dl get 1800ng/dl?
> 
> Or does it just raise Test to a roughly similar high value which corresponds to 200% of most peoples average test output?


NO...it's a 200% increase....meaning that wherever you start, you multiply that level by 2x. 

This shit is the real deal, guys. If it weren't I wouldn't even bother getting into the supplement buisness. It just so happens that I stumbled on something unique, and original, and was impressed enough with it to put my name on the product after I formulated it. 

If I could only use one OTC product for PCT, I would use MyogenX. If I were natural, and could only use one product to elevate test, it would be MyogenX. Seriously, this is the real deal...I can't wait until the product is actually (physically) in people's hands, so I can release all of the studies and stuff (with the herb's name in it).

----------


## Andros

> NO...it's a 200% increase....meaning that wherever you start, you multiply that level by 2x. 
> 
> This shit is the real deal, guys. If it weren't I wouldn't even bother getting into the supplement buisness. It just so happens that I stumbled on something unique, and original, and was impressed enough with it to put my name on the product after I formulated it. 
> 
> If I could only use one OTC product for PCT, I would use MyogenX. If I were natural, and could only use one product to elevate test, it would be MyogenX. Seriously, this is the real deal...I can't wait until the product is actually (physically) in people's hands, so I can release all of the studies and stuff (with the herb's name in it).



Im having trouble obtaining HCG at the moment, do you think this would be an acceptable substitute for HCG in cycle? what about in PCT, would you run it instead of HCG or in conjuction?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Anthony is the 200% boost regardless of starting value?
> 
> Is a man with 500ng/dl going to get 1000ng/dl and a man with 900ng/dl get 1800ng/dl?
> 
> Or does it just raise Test to a roughly similar high value which corresponds to 200% of most peoples average test output?


NO...it's a 200% increase....meaning that wherever you start, you multiply that level by 2x. 

This shit is the real deal, guys. If it weren't I wouldn't even bother getting into the supplement buisness. It just so happens that I stumbled on something unique, and original, and was impressed enough with it to put my name on the product after I formulated it. 

If I could only use one OTC product for PCT, I would use MyogenX. If I were natural, and could only use one product to elevate test, it would be MyogenX. Seriously, this is the real deal...I can't wait until the product is actually (physically) in people's hands, so I can release all of the studies and stuff (with the herb's name in it).

----------


## Andros

Bump, Anthony can you answer my last question please, my choice of cycle compounds depends on it.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Im having trouble obtaining HCG at the moment, do you think this would be an acceptable substitute for HCG in cycle? what about in PCT, would you run it instead of HCG or in conjuction?


I believe that during a cycle it would actually be better than HCG , because it increases LH, it doesn't Mimic it like HCG does.

In PCT, I would see it as an acceptable substitute for HCG...personally, I would probably use both, though.

----------


## Andros

> I believe that during a cycle it would actually be better than HCG , because it increases LH, it doesn't Mimic it like HCG does.
> 
> In PCT, I would see it as an acceptable substitute for HCG...personally, I would probably use both, though.



That sounds awesome!

Have you tried it on yourself yet?

----------


## I_Want_Abs

hey anthony i am looking at buying some of this stuff to try it out, as you cant release an ingredients list as yet could you tell me if you think it would make it through australian customs??

thanks.

Note: for all of you who dont know, aussie customs are a bunch of f****ng co** su**ing as**oles who cant make their mind up on whats legal and illegal.
you cant even import ON gold standard whey protein cause it has digestive enzymes in it. WTF... you can buy the shit on the shelves over here anyway (at like a 70% mark up!!) so whats the big deal.
sorry just had to get that out....

----------


## vermin

Hmm...an entire nation with the genetic propensity to criminality...whod've thunk it....

----------


## SS1476

> *you cant even import ON gold standard whey protein cause it has digestive enzymes in it*. WTF... you can buy the shit on the shelves over here anyway (at like a 70% mark up!!) so whats the big deal.
> sorry just had to get that out....


 That's fu*ked up! I would be pissed also.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> That sounds awesome!
> 
> Have you tried it on yourself yet?


Haven't tried it. Nobody has....I'm in the same boat as you guys, actually. 

The raw materials had to be imported, and the bottles had to be run off, etc...so I haven't even got my own bottle yet. It passed customs here, and we're ok with the FDA, so it's all good....we're just waiting until next week to ship. 

Once again, if you're interested, you can get them by contacting Protein Factory through their website. I believe the product will actually be on the site this week sometime, along with a write up.

----------


## Anavar Man

Sounds like a great product. Is this effective for bridging in between cycles?
Would you need Nolv. on hand in case the estrogen related side effects resulted in gyno?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

It should be very effective for bridging between cycles. I don't think that the increase in testosterone will necessitate nolvadex , however (unless you fall into the group of people who take 15-20 caps per day instead of the 3/day that gives the 200% boost....

----------


## Anavar Man

I will give it a try, do you have any idea what the cost will be?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I think it's going to be around $40-$45 for a month's supply. For what it does, that makes it a better buy than HCG , in my opinion.

----------


## needsomehelp

I'm sold. f it, worth a try.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

It's worth a try....It's new, and honestly, if it sucked, I wouldn't have come out with it. I think the true test of things is to see how quickly other supplement companies rip the idea off and start trying to produce their own knock-offs.

----------


## Random

Anthony--can this product be used by women to raise free test? thanks

CD

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Anthony--can this product be used by women to raise free test? thanks
> 
> CD


Unknown. I only have the one study so far...although I've been in touch withthe scientist who did the study (advantages of being me, I suppose...), he didn't know of it's effects on women. In his home country (Nigeria) women don't take it.

----------


## SS1476

I look forward to reading some reviews 
on this from reputable members here.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I look forward to reading some reviews 
> on this from reputable members here.


So am I, actually. This is the first nutritional product with my name on it, so I'm really excited to see how people react to it. 

Firstly, I'm wondering if it'll increase testicle size while on a cycle (if it works like I think it can, it may), and I pretty much know that it will help recovery when people are off their cycles. The big question is how much it helps, and how noticable it is....and that's why I want all the feedback I can get.

----------


## mousetraps

you know how to get all the feedback you want..... Free samples!!!!!!

----------


## Random

Haaa! Anthony when does it go onsale on your website? thanks CD

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

It's not going to be onsale through my website, although I'm going to try to link to it...it's going to be on sale from www.proteinfactory.com sometime during this coming week. Hopefully it'll be on sale tomorrow....

I'm really hoping that AllSportsNutrition picks it up as well, because they've been good to the members of steroid .com over the years...

----------


## Random

Ok thanks man, ill be ordering soon...

----------


## spywizard

what about this?? Dioscin, protodioscin, diosgenin and similar. These substances stimulate sexual performance and may be useful for treating a variety of sexual disorders, they help to regulate sexual energy levels and sexual strength by increasing the percentage of free available testosterone levels for men and they even effect pregnenolone, progesterone and estrogen. The hormone balancing abilities of Tribulus Terrestris in the bodies of women makes this herb possibly useful for aiding in the treatment of premenstrual syndrome and menopausal syndrome.

----------


## l2elapse

would this be ok for a 20 year old?

----------


## l2elapse

and does it have anything to do with Myostin?

----------


## Schmidty

I can take a bottle of asprin and tell some guy at the gym its new otc steroid and hes gona get swole.chances are asprin wont make him get to much bigger .that is just what thes companys do ans it really pisses me off

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> would this be ok for a 20 year old?


Yeah, it's ok for a 20 year old.




> and does it have anything to do with Myostin?


No....the root word is the same, but other than that there's no similarities.

----------


## Swifto

Its very well talking about the positive effects. But what are the negative effects? I dont see that menetioned at all yet.

----------


## MAXIMA5

Maybe we can get Sean Merriman as a spokesperson.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Its very well talking about the positive effects. But what are the negative effects? I dont see that menetioned at all yet.


You'll receive all the negative effects that a 200% increase in testosterone will give you.

----------


## vitor

Anthony-What do you think about running this product with an aromatase inhibitor for an increased effect? 

Also, do you think its possble that increasing "natrual" testosterone levels really high, could even start be supressive of the HPTA, after a certain point?

Right now ive got an 250% increase in my natrual testosterone levels by using a moderat dose femera between cycles, which has been working greate so far.

----------


## Swifto

> You'll receive all the negative effects that a 200% increase in testosterone will give you.


Eestrogen relates sides. Water retention and gyno. Without the shutdown? 

Will levels of LH/FSH/T return to basline after its use?

----------


## Dangerdan

Anthony, I read on your blog that MyogenX is available now from TrueProtein and that they are taking orders but I cant find it anywhere on thier site?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Anthony, I read on your blog that MyogenX is available now from TrueProtein and that they are taking orders but I cant find it anywhere on thier site?


Not TrueProtein....ProteinFactory...

It's going to be on their website today or tomorrow I'm told...

----------


## Dangerdan

> Not TrueProtein....ProteinFactory...
> 
> It's going to be on their website today or tomorrow I'm told...


Sorry, that was a typo; I'll check ProteinFactory again tomorrow.

----------


## vermin

Any update one when it will be available?

----------


## spywizard

this week?? soon?? 
we'll see

----------


## l2elapse

i was reading a study done on Novedex done by Gaspari and it raised testosterone by 200% in 3 weeks, pretty interesting

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

Would this be best used as a stand alone or stacked with something. What would the effect be when used with AAS?

----------


## havok561

I couldnt find it on proteinfactory?? is it still not available?? :Hmmmm:

----------


## l2elapse

i guess not

----------


## SS1476

Damn... sounds like some can't wait  :Big Grin:

----------


## I_Want_Abs

> I couldnt find it on proteinfactory?? is it still not available??


i e-mailed proteinfactory yesterday and they said it will be available by the weeks end....

cant wait

----------


## BuildaBeast

Very interesting for sure

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I'm in the same boat as you guys. All of the product information has been submitted, the write ups were written by the marketing department, and Protein Factory has the bottles ready to be sold. Now we're (all) just waiting to see it go up on their site and be available for sale.

----------


## Andros

> I'm in the same boat as you guys. All of the product information has been submitted, the write ups were written by the marketing department, and Protein Factory has the bottles ready to be sold. Now we're (all) just waiting to see it go up on their site and be available for sale.


Just got e-mail from protein factory and the told me 1-2 more days before its on the site.

But they are already taking orders and its 44.95 for a bottle with 30 servings per bottle ( is a serving the 200% dose Anthony?)

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Just got e-mail from protein factory and the told me 1-2 more days before its on the site.
> 
> But they are already taking orders and its 44.95 for a bottle with 30 servings per bottle ( is a serving the 200% dose Anthony?)


Yes. A daily serving is 3 caps, and each bottle contains 90 caps. That dose will (as per the research I've done) be the necessary dose for a 200% increase in Testosterone levels .

----------


## Swifto

> Yes. A daily serving is 3 caps, and each bottle contains 90 caps. That dose will (as per the research I've done) be the necessary dose for a 200% increase in Testosterone levels.


How many human models has this product been tested on? I have a few questions...

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> How many human models has this product been tested on? I have a few questions...


None. What are your questions?

----------


## l2elapse

its on the website now

----------


## SS1476

> its on the website now


Uhhh ohhh... look out!

----------


## havok561

I ordered MyogenX, now how will I incorperate it in PCT? should I still use Nolvadex and Aromasin ?

----------


## vermin

> Yes. A daily serving is 3 caps, and each bottle contains 90 caps. That dose will (as per the research I've done) be the necessary dose for a 200% increase in Testosterone levels.



...for 167 pound male? So most of us need about 5 caps a day?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> ...for 167 pound male? So most of us need about 5 caps a day?


I think the other 2 ingredients, when combined with the first one, will get you to the 200% level without taking more than 3 caps.

http://proteinfactory.com/store/prod...roducts_id=829

----------


## Dangerdan

Anthony,

It seems like you have been in the game for a while and in the past you have not specifically endorsed any products. Why the change now and what would you say to those folks who think you are only promoting this product for monetary gain? 

Personally, I'm going to give MyogenX a try, but I'm sure that there are some people who think you are only in this one for the money.

----------


## Anavar Man

I just ordered mine. I will be finishing up my PCT in 4 days and will use MyogenX as a bridge with 25 or 50mg of priviron.

----------


## vermin

> I just ordered mine. I will be finishing up my PCT in 4 days and will use MyogenX as a bridge with 25 or 50mg of priviron.


Let us know how it goes.

----------


## vermin

> Anthony,
> 
> It seems like you have been in the game for a while and in the past you have not specifically endorsed any products. Why the change now and what would you say to those folks who think you are only promoting this product for monetary gain? 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to give MyogenX a try, but I'm sure that there are some people who think you are only in this one for the money.


Ah c'mon, after the heartfelt description about how they _went to lunch_, how could anyone doubt this product?

Why else would he be doing this? I see no claims for a charitable movement here. If the fact that something was done for the money meant it did not work, then good luck with your computer, toaster, car, air flight, tv, ....

Profit is the most civilized, and civilizing, motive invented by man.

----------


## DSM4Life

I think you have caught the eye of many on this one Anthony. I really hope it works out like you said. If not i am going to burn your book ! 





...wait i already paid for it, DOH

----------


## vermin

Better buy 100 jars before it is banned....

----------


## notorious_mem

if this test booster is as good as it says could it replace injectable test?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Ah c'mon, after the heartfelt description about how they _went to lunch_, how could anyone doubt this product?


That's actually a true story.

[Left out of the story: I had about 5-6 beers for lunch in an hour]

----------


## Andros

Anthony, how likely is it to work its magic whilst ON and whats your rational for it working that way.

I don't wanna order heaps of it only to find out that it can't restore LH secretion because my HPTA is being suppressed by the AAS.

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

How is this going to be any different than the other "herbal" test boosters such as jungle warfare and hyperdrol?

----------


## vermin

> That's actually a true story.
> 
> [Left out of the story: I had about 5-6 beers for lunch in an hour]



Well I suppose it must've been lo-carb protein beer with green tea extract or something, but I'd have more respect for you if it was Guinness or Bass or something good... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

So what will become of "unleased", PF's other test boooster?

----------


## Air Walker

If I take 6 capsules a day will it increase testosterone by 400% and so on...?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Well I suppose it must've been lo-carb protein beer with green tea extract or something, but I'd have more respect for you if it was Guinness or Bass or something good...


It was a Sam Adams.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> If I take 6 capsules a day will it increase testosterone by 400% and so on...?


You need 100ms/kg/day of the primary ingredient in MyoGenX to get a 600% increase...so yes, it's dose dependant. Highly.

----------


## vitor

One thing ime wondering about when increasing natrual testosterone levels to large degree:

When you get an 200%+ increase in natty test levels (for a long peroid of time), is it "possible" that to many androgen recepters gets activated to much, so that the hypotalamus will respond by eventually supressing its own HPTA production again??

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Anthony,
> 
> It seems like you have been in the game for a while and in the past you have not specifically endorsed any products. Why the change now and what would you say to those folks who think you are only promoting this product for monetary gain? 
> 
> Personally, I'm going to give MyogenX a try, but I'm sure that there are some people who think you are only in this one for the money.


I'm not specifically endorsing a product per se...I actually designed this one...so I think there's a big difference between me simply endorsing a prodcuct, and me actually designing one. 

The reason I became involved in this particular project is that I felt like I could design a product nobody had ever seen before, which would be effective for both my crowd (AAS users) as well as the Natural people. Anyway, the primary motivation for this was to put out a product that would really work to elevate testosterone , because I think most of the other ones on the market are terrible. So that's the reason I invested my time and energy into supplement design instead of writing another book or doing something else.

In the end though, I'm not going to donate the money I earn from this to charity, or whatever. I'm a professional in the performance enhancement industry, and this supplement represents my efforts to diversify what I'm doing in the industry, and produce a product which will be as successful in the world of supplements as my book is in the world of steroid guides.

So the answer is that I felt like I had something unique to bring to the supplement industry, and that I knew that if I produced a quality product that people were going to see results from, it would do well....which would of course mean that I would earn money from it.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Here's a picture of it, if anyone is interested. If you look off to the right side, you can see my signature on the bottle (it's the same one you see on the back cover of my book as well).

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks Anthony.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Anthony, how likely is it to work its magic whilst ON and whats your rational for it working that way.
> 
> I don't wanna order heaps of it only to find out that it can't restore LH secretion because my HPTA is being suppressed by the AAS.


I believe that use of MyoGenX will support the HPTA while on a cycle in a way similar to HCG , but instead of mimicing LH, it actually stimulates you to produce it.

----------


## havok561

so should be used for PCT replacing HCG , im trying to figure out how to incorperate it, plesase help Anthony

----------


## NYGIANTS21

I'm gonna order and see what happens.

----------


## SS1476

> One thing ime wondering about when increasing natrual testosterone levels to large degree:
> 
> When you get an 200%+ increase in natty test levels (for a long peroid of time), is it "possible" that to many androgen recepters gets activated to much, so that the hypotalamus will respond by eventually supressing its own HPTA production again??


 I wouldn't mind hearing 
an answer to this question.


EDIT: GO TIKI  :Big Grin:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> One thing ime wondering about when increasing natrual testosterone levels to large degree:
> 
> When you get an 200%+ increase in natty test levels (for a long peroid of time), is it "possible" that to many androgen recepters gets activated to much, so that the hypotalamus will respond by eventually supressing its own HPTA production again??


No. That's totally impossible.

----------


## HighandWide

Anthony...

Please tell me if this is correct....the full dose will give you 200% test production correct? But isn't it also correct that your body doesn't absorb everything we feed it...So is it true to say its 200% if everything is absorbed but significantly less absorbtion is prob more realistic....Something to do with biological values. I wouldn't make this claim if it were a steroid but with it being plant extract I am wondering

Final Question is how did u come up with the name....it so closely resembles the product line *Myogenix*

----------


## stupidhippo

not the way he says it.. but the basic idea of his question is good? will there be any mechanisms (compensatory or what not) that will eventually suppress the HPTA (or do sumin else to inhibit too much test of being produced or whatever) if this product actually works it will be interesting to see how it works while on and how it works used natty (if used for long periods of time etc).. i think we will find out answers to these questions only after it has been in the market for some time and actually proven to be effective..

----------


## magic32

*ANTHONY,

SEE THIS:*

*I'm as excited as anyone*, heck it's my thread, but now that the product is available and before purchasing it, I'd like to see the research that spawned it. Where can this be found, or could you post it?

M.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Here it is. Enjoy.

----------


## vermin

Heeeey, who got the job of watching all that rat sex?

Seems like the part we care about is here:

_3.3 Serum testosterone The administration of various doses of the plant extract resulted in a significant increase in serum testosterone concentration throughout the period of administration (P < 0.05). The various doses (18 mg/kg, 50 mg/kg and 100 mg/kg body weight) produced two-, three- and six-fold increases compared with the control by the end of the experimental period (Figure 6)._

-in rats

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

The rodent data was used to explain why fadogia was effective as an Erectile Dysfunction treatment in men.

Since that study was published, the author (a scientist in Nigeria) has beun studying the herb in greater detail.

----------


## vermin

So is there an ED study in men, or was it just a folk remedy that they decided to take a look at more seriously, starting with rats?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> So is there an ED study in men, or was it just a folk remedy that they decided to take a look at more seriously, starting with rats?


No ED study in men yet. Just something that they decided to take a look at more closely, starting with rodents. I believe after rodents, they will move on to testing it on owners of private/invite boards, and then eventually on humans. 

Anyway, after corresponding with the scientist who performed the study, I am sure that it has the same effects in men. He mentioned it probably being able to increase synthesis of Intra-Testicular Cholesterol into Testosterone as well, but since he hasn't finished up that study yet, I can't "officially" claim that to be true as a mechanism of action.

Also, he is trying to isolate the exact saponin that causes the elevation in testosterone, and once that is done, I'll have that information too.

----------


## magic32

*Very impressive, looks like a winner.*

Anthony,

Blackwell Synergy, and rightly so, is charging for the full study. Do you have the PDF copy which includes significance levels? I'd be very interested in seeing Figure 6, which should denote the actual levels of increase the various doses (18 mg/kg, 50 mg/kg and 100mg/kg) produced beyond mere .05 significance, as well as day by day. And for that matter, out of sheer curiosity, I'd like to see the other varible tables too.

Also, if the Saponins were properly extracted and do indeed raise LH levels, and in turn testosterone , what do you suppose the implications of long-term elevation might be? I wouldn't expect shut down to be an issue, as surmised early in this thread, since the Test is natty and not synthetic, however I would think the maintence of such levels would be virtually uncharted thus far. In other words have you read, facts or theory, or hypothesized yourself consequences of extensive use? Any thoughts towards, limiting elevatation time (time on) like a warning: "Do not use for more than consecutive months", complacency effect (the body adapts to the new level), diminishing returns, etc?

M.

----------


## notorious_mem

> if this test booster is as good as it says could it replace injectable test?


bump

----------


## magic32

Replacement is not it's purpose, but rather supplementation. This was addressed earlier in the thread.

M.

----------


## l2elapse

and this is ok for a 20 year old to take?

----------


## Anavar Man

Anthony,
I weigh 240 lbs. and plan on taking 4 capsules per day. If I have a baseline serum test level of around 600ng/dl does it stand to reason that it will jump to 1800 to 2000ng/dl using the 4 caps each day? If so, that would be equivilant to 600 to 750 mgs. of synthetic test per week?

----------


## vermin

Unless I am mixing up units, 300mg of test/week should give you about 1200+ total test, and I think with the doses you are mentioning you should get a whole lot higher than 2000. I have been assuming that "3" (or up to 5, depending on if you go with the published dose or the hope that the ancillaries augment the effects to the degree hoped) might be about the same as 250-300mg/week in terms of total test.

The paper goes up to what I think would be the equivalent of about 18 caps a day, which if I am playing along at home correctly would correspond to the 600-750 mg/week total test.

----------


## jinos

Just bought a bottle of this stuff. Got my bloodwork done last week and my total test is 270. Let's see if this stuff really works. Once I finish, I'll give you guys an update with new bloodwork. For some reason I feel it will have no effect, but only time will tell.

----------


## SS1476

> Just bought a bottle of this stuff. Got my bloodwork done last week and my total test is 270. Let's see if this stuff really works. Once I finish, I'll give you guys an update with new bloodwork. For some reason I feel it will have no effect, but only time will tell.



Good luck bro...I look forward to your feedback.

----------


## DSM4Life

> Just bought a bottle of this stuff. Got my bloodwork done last week and my total test is 270. Let's see if this stuff really works. Once I finish, I'll give you guys an update with new bloodwork. For some reason I feel it will have no effect, but only time will tell.


Yes, please let us know how it goes. I am curious as well as i am sure everyone else is.

----------


## vermin

> Just bought a bottle of this stuff. Got my bloodwork done last week and my total test is 270. Let's see if this stuff really works. Once I finish, I'll give you guys an update with new bloodwork. For some reason I feel it will have no effect, but only time will tell.


Do you know why your test is so low to begin with? It seems we have (at least) three potential populations: Naturals, PCTs, and folks with some sort of test issue. Of the three it seems most interesting and yet most difficult to propose how this substance might help those with an "issue", as this depends on one's natural ability to produce test.

Does HCG work for you?

----------


## Teegunn

I'm very interested in hearing/seeing how this works in the real world when used by us humans. Those using it - please update this thread as often as possible. Of course, having blood work done before and after would be nice. 

If this stuff works even half as good as Anthony claims, we should all be happy campers.

----------


## jinos

I had low test to begin with because AS permanntly messed it up. My last cycle was 1 1/2 ago. Before the cycle, it was around high 300's. I did proper pct protcol w/ hcg , nolva,clomid,etc. I took a blood test and it was onlt 125 test total!!! So I took all the BS natural crap such as tongkat, trib, dynadrol, and so forth. Crap, even my doctor rec. I go on HRT. It was good while it lasted, but everyone's different. I'm 26 and been training for 6 years and done total of 3 cycles. Look at all my postings. You'll see I've done proper cycles w/ pct. There's even before and after pics. Longest cycle was only 10 weeks that consisted of test/deca /dbol . I just want to get back to the size I was before cycling, but I'll keep ya bruhs updated on this MyogenX stuff. Just to really be serious I'll even do another bloodtest after I finish this stuff.

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

> I had low test to begin with because AS permanntly messed it up. My last cycle was 1 1/2 ago. Before the cycle, it was around high 300's. I did proper pct protcol w/ hcg, nolva,clomid,etc. I took a blood test and it was onlt 125 test total!!! So I took all the BS natural crap such as tongkat, trib, dynadrol, and so forth. Crap, even my doctor rec. I go on HRT. It was good while it lasted, but everyone's different. I'm 26 and been training for 6 years and done total of 3 cycles. Look at all my postings. You'll see I've done proper cycles w/ pct. There's even before and after pics. Longest cycle was only 10 weeks that consisted of test/deca/dbol. I just want to get back to the size I was before cycling, but I'll keep ya bruhs updated on this MyogenX stuff. Just to really be serious I'll even do another bloodtest after I finish this stuff.




I can relate bro, my test levels are permantly f*cked up because of AAS. And I also followed proper PCT and such.It happens people.

----------


## BlInDsIdE

mine is fvcked as well....

----------


## vermin

Hey, so's mine and as far as I know I'd never even been in the same room as AAS before it happened, so it just happens, period.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> Hey, so's mine and as far as I know I'd never even been in the same room as AAS before it happened, so it just happens, period.


jesus


maybe u guys should run a full pct every 3 months or so to pull them up.

u may even want to run adex between nonstop. overal estrogen inhibition is a great way to stimulate the balls it seems. AI's have been used in hypogonadol men. plus one study found that those with no aromatase enzyme had overgrown balls.

just curiois.....how many u guys used 19 nors?

and did you guys do big shots of hcg or small frquent shots? Anthonys protocal is just awesome wen it comes to his hcg usage.
might as well rock out the myogenx too. cant hurt.

just a thought.

----------


## vermin

In my case they think I may have had a stroke in my pituitary, so will be very interesting to see what will work. HCG does have some effect, so the LH route is evidently open. Still I think just never going below 300mg/week test may be my best long-term bet.

----------


## DSM4Life

Pennslyvania, nice , where at ? 

NE Philly myself.






> jesus
> 
> 
> maybe u guys should run a full pct every 3 months or so to pull them up.
> 
> u may even want to run adex between nonstop. overal estrogen inhibition is a great way to stimulate the balls it seems. AI's have been used in hypogonadol men. plus one study found that those with no aromatase enzyme had overgrown balls.
> 
> just curiois.....how many u guys used 19 nors?
> 
> ...

----------


## I_Want_Abs

i just ordered 2 bottles


 :7up:   :7up:   :7up:

----------


## HighandWide

> Anthony...
> 
> Please tell me if this is correct....the full dose will give you 200% test production correct? But isn't it also correct that your body doesn't absorb everything we feed it...So is it true to say its 200% if everything is absorbed but significantly less absorbtion is prob more realistic....Something to do with biological values. I wouldn't make this claim if it were a steroid but with it being plant extract I am wondering
> 
> Final Question is how did u come up with the name....it so closely resembles the product line *Myogenix*


repost for a response

H&W

----------


## magic32

If you dont mind, Ill answer the first question.

Its true absorption/bioavailability rates apply to everything that is orally consumed (i.e. food, drink, supps, drugs, etc.), but therein lies the beauty of experimentation. In laboratory science the independent variable (level of testosterone increase), can be measured by manipulation of the dependent variable (amount of Fadogia agrestis alkaloids and saponins consumed). So you see, absorbability has already been factored in, because the dependent variable was measured post-consumption. With three measurements (the three experimental groups: 18; 50; & 100mgs) one can apply simple math to deduce the amount needed to render the desired Test level increase.

M.

----------


## Anavar Man

If I have a 600ng/dl and it gets increased by 200% I would be at roughly 1800ng/dl. Based on a dose of 3 capsules. I haven't taken a blood test will on in some time. I would think that 600 to 750mgs. EW of synthetic would raise you up to at least 2000ng/dl. I have heard of tests in the 3000 range but not much higher than that.

----------


## vermin

Ah, this is why we could use the graphs. You are assuming that the 200% is _an additional 200%_, I have been assuming that it refers to doubling. You may be right, that is a more conservative way of expressing the data which is consistent with scientific publications. On the other hand, when marketing a new product there is often a tendency to express that same result as "300%", which they are not, and so I had been making the more conservative assumption.

----------


## Anavar Man

I guess we will see what happens. Any increase in natural test production will be welcomed. I won't be cycling again until the end of December of Jan. It will be interesting to see if this will work as a bridge along side some proviron .

----------


## Anavar Man

Where is Anthony Roberts?
Ever since MyogenX hit the scene, Anthony has not been back to this thread?

----------


## goose

He will be back!!

----------


## vermin

> Where is Anthony Roberts?
> Ever since MyogenX hit the scene, Anthony has not been back to this thread?


With all the orders coming in, he now has enough money that he doesn't have to stop at 5 Sam Adams... :LOL:

----------


## Anavar Man

Anthony, Where are you? 
My myogenX will be here tomorrow. I'm as excited as I would be for a regular cycle. I need to relax, I will be very surprised if this stuff does what it claims to. If so, this will revolutionize the supplement market

----------


## l2elapse

did anyone say how long it takes to get the increase?

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

No offense to Anthony but I feel like this is way over-hyped. I dont see this being too much different than most "herbal" test boosters. But I guess only time will tell.

----------


## Rip it

jinos i would really like to see how your blood work comes back and see if this stuff really works. I also have a Question i am almost 19 so it's to early for me to take roids but what about if the test booster worked and did rise you 200% would their be anyside effects like grown plates or lower natural lever?

----------


## l2elapse

> jinos i would really like to see how your blood work comes back and see if this stuff really works. I also have a Question i am almost 19 so it's to early for me to take roids but what about if the test booster worked and did rise you 200% would their be anyside effects like grown plates or lower natural lever?


hey i am turning 20 in like 8 days and i ordered this and i did my research and i think its ok because this product is not a hormone(gear), it is a herb just like tribulus in the way it acts upon the lutenizing hormone.

----------


## Andros

Anthony, theoretically speaking how would a PCT with MyogenX look like if you had Aromasin , Myogen X, Proviron and Nolva at your disposal?

I am leaning towards only using MyogenX and Aromasin (if MyogenX directly stimulates LH release then there is no use for Nolva and vit E is already included right?), what do you think?

----------


## notorious_mem

anthonys spending your money in aruba right now leave your name and number and he will call you back.lol

----------


## l2elapse

> anthonys spending your money in aruba right now leave your name and number and he will call you back.lol


lol fo sho where is he

----------


## DSM4Life

> anthonys spending your money in aruba right now leave your name and number and he will call you back.lol


And he left you all a note:


" SUCKERSSSSSSSSSSSSS "

-Love Anthony

----------


## daem

> 200% is double the original
> double the average 10mg in a day to get 20mg
> double the average 70mg in a week to get 140mg


I'm not going to knock the math there, but I will say that my thoughts centered around why people don't run 250mg of Test EW. 

250mg synthetic is barely replacing natural production when you are completely shut down, so there is no reason to only inject 250mg. If 250 barely replaced it, shooting 500mg/EW would be close to 2x's that initial #, hence my 200% increase.

My logic may be off, but I speculate production of 140mg/EW would fall into the range of avg. middle aged males and possibly older.

I've seen natural testosterone production figures that use different scales, so that may be it also

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Sorry guys...I don't check this forum too often. I don't even log into most message boards every day....

There's way too many questions for me to even begin trying to answer them, so for now, just like the rest of you guys, I'm just curious to see what kind of feedback we get.

----------


## jinos

Just started myogenX today. Will update you guys with results and bloodwork. Til then.

----------


## Teegunn

Thanx, Jinos. How long you running the myogenx?? I'll be anxiously looking forward to your updates!

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Remember, you get the 200% increase within 5 days, but already people are saying they get a libido increase in the first day or two.

----------


## DSM4Life

> Remember, you get the 200% increase within 5 days, but already people are saying they get a libido increase in the first day or two.


The first day ! Was this a typo ?


I hope others on the board will give us some feedback. If others like it i will try it on my next upcoming PCT.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

No...honestly, the guy in the marketing department said he got a libido increase on the first day. Could be a placebo, because he knew that it would increase his libido, but I think that it looks good right now ffor the product....

We'll see as time goes on.

----------


## havok561

ok again, how would you incorporate it into PCT, just aromasin and Myogenx? still use nolva, help??

----------


## Anavar Man

I'm on my 4th day of MyogenX. I took 5 pills the first 2 days and will continue with 4 ED the rest of the way. I plan on running it for 45 days. I do notice a increase in libido as well as testical size increase. I just came off a 5 week PCT with clomid and nolv. so I was pretty plump at the end of the 5 weeks, it seems that size has increased more. I feel a little bit jacked up, slightly more pumped than normal. I will keep updating.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> ok again, how would you incorporate it into PCT, just aromasin and Myogenx? still use nolva, help??


I would still run the PCT that I desined, and add in 3 caps/day of MyoGenX.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I'm on my 4th day of MyogenX. I took 5 pills the first 2 days and will continue with 4 ED the rest of the way. I plan on running it for 45 days. I do notice a increase in libido as well as testical size increase. I just came off a 5 week PCT with clomid and nolv. so I was pretty plump at the end of the 5 weeks, it seems that size has increased more. I feel a little bit jacked up, slightly more pumped than normal. I will keep updating.


Glad to hear that it's working for you. I'm really happy that feedback is starting to come back and all of it has been really good so far.

----------


## spywizard

> I'm on my 4th day of MyogenX. I took 5 pills the first 2 days and will continue with 4 ED the rest of the way. I plan on running it for 45 days. I do notice a increase in libido as well as testical size increase. I just came off a 5 week PCT with clomid and nolv. so I was pretty plump at the end of the 5 weeks, it seems that size has increased more. I feel a little bit jacked up, slightly more pumped than normal. I will keep updating.


that's one of the timings we were looking for.. 

now if we can find someone to do just this product as the only pct... 

then we will have a better picture

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

The libido increase seems to be universal in everyone who has tried it so far. I'm pretty happy with the feedback I've been getting both here and on EF, but I'll be happier once I hear about some people getting through their first month or two on it.

----------


## I_Want_Abs

"double post"

----------


## I_Want_Abs

> The libido increase seems to be universal in everyone who has tried it so far. I'm pretty happy with the feedback I've been getting both here and on EF, but I'll be happier once I hear about some people getting through their first month or two on it.


hey anthony are you going to be trying this product out for yourself seeing as you are one of the main people involved with bringing it to the BB'ing community? just curious.

i should be getting mine in the mail soon :AaGreen22:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> hey anthony are you going to be trying this product out for yourself seeing as you are one of the main people involved with bringing it to the BB'ing community? just curious.
> 
> i should be getting mine in the mail soon


I am going to try it as soon as I get a bottle...mine's in the mail right now, I'm told...

----------


## UpstateTank

> I am going to try it as soon as I get a bottle...mine's in the mail right now, I'm told...


jeez id figure that being a key developer in this product you'd get a truckload free b4 anyone else would....that aint right!!!

----------


## havok561

so should I be on Myogenx all 6 weeks of pct then??

----------


## Anavar Man

I'm getting a slight bit on insomnia of the MyogenX I believe. I have been spacing out to 4 servings throught the day, taking my last before bed. I fall asleep ok but seem to be very restless all night. I think I will double up on my 
3rd serving and see how that goes. This stuff gives you a nice pumped hard feeling, or it could be the 50mgs. of proviron I'm taking?

----------


## Anavar Man

Bump

----------


## notorious_mem

are you humping your couch yet? :Bukkake:

----------


## Mach .78

If you all are looking for studies on this Test boosting compound "Fadogia Agrestis", try Google. I myself am looking for a good bulk source on you guessed it, Google. Don't tell me I won't find it either, because I've found reliable sources for every other compound these companies are jacking the price through the roof on.

----------


## Teegunn

I googled it, and there were some articles. I believe they were the same ones by the professor that Anthony mentioned though.

----------


## neardark

I've just listened the interview that the super human radio did with the PHD student "Toyan Yakubu" refering the "fadojia agrestis"...

I think that i'm gonna give it a try.

----------


## I_Want_Abs

hey anthony my myogenx got seized!! i have sent you an e-mail, i have been informed that i need a manufactures declaration signed off on a letter head stating a full ingreadients list or my stuff gets destroyed....
please hit me back with an e-mail or PM soon...

by the way i have contacted protein factory too but have yet to here from them.

cheers bro

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> hey anthony my myogenx got seized!! i have sent you an e-mail, i have been informed that i need a manufactures declaration signed off on a letter head stating a full ingreadients list or my stuff gets destroyed....
> please hit me back with an e-mail or PM soon...
> 
> by the way i have contacted protein factory too but have yet to here from them.
> 
> cheers bro


It's Monday morning, 7am right now (where myself and Protein Factory are). I'm sure you haven't received an e-mail back from them because they work normal buisness hours, for the most part. If you don't hear back from them in a couple of days, contact me via e-mail again and I'll call them on the phone for you and sort things out.

----------


## I_Want_Abs

> It's Monday morning, 7am right now (where myself and Protein Factory are). I'm sure you haven't received an e-mail back from them because they work normal buisness hours, for the most part. If you don't hear back from them in a couple of days, contact me via e-mail again and I'll call them on the phone for you and sort things out.


thanks mate, with all this going on i forgot about the time diference from AUS to the US

----------


## Teegunn

Damn. I ordered my Myogenx last wednesday, but I just found out it isn't even shipping until today. So I probably won't see it until friday or saturday.... I was really looking forward to starting it tommorrow.

----------


## Random

No kidding, if i order again, ill get the faster shipping! mines shippin today as well...

----------


## Teegunn

Well, I called Protein Factory, and they told me it was "out of stock", but that they just got some in today and it will ship yet today. However, it will still be 4 or 5 days via regular mail to arrive to where I'm at on the west side of the country. If I like the product and want more, I'll make sure and order two weeks in advance of when I need it next time.

----------


## l2elapse

> Damn. I ordered my Myogenx last wednesday, but I just found out it isn't even shipping until today. So I probably won't see it until friday or saturday.... I was really looking forward to starting it tommorrow.


you will get probably tuesday or wednesday. If the USPS thing says Electronic shipping received or something like it will be there very soon. Mine said that on like Monday and i got mine wednesday

----------


## Anavar Man

Hey Bros,
I has been several days since my last update. I have been taking 4 MyogenX pills per day for the last 14 days. I must say that this stuff is 1000 times better than trib or tongat. My workout endurance and stamina has definitley picked up, I have put on about 3 lbs in the last 2 weeks with a less than steller diet. I seem to have lost a little body fat along the way. The thing I like the most is the semi pumped jacked feeling. It reminds me of being on a small cycle. I have just ordered an additional bottle, I will be taking this product for a total of 45 days.

----------


## Anavar Man

I also forgot to mention the fact that I'm getting tired in the afternoons. This is very much a similar feeling I get when my test and RBC levels rise during the first few weeks of a cycle. This coupled with a slight increase in oily skin and mild acne, lead me to beleive that the test levels are on the rise.

----------


## Teegunn

Thanks for the update Anavar Man! Sounds like this stuff is the real deal. I sure hope it has the same positive effects on me.

----------


## Random

Great to know, ill be startin mine shortly!

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> I am going to try it as soon as I get a bottle...mine's in the mail right now, I'm told...


but wait a minute. myogenix wont do jack for you anthony cuz, well, arent you on TRT? i coulda sworn i read in " chemicly insane" that you were a lifer. Now, i could be wrong...i may have gotten my articles mixed up.if i did, i apologize. However, even if you were, if myogenix could pull your natty test levels out of the trenches(which if on TRT im sure they are there)then that would be REALLY impressive. BUT, if it doesnt work, and you are off your juice, couldt that be putting yourself at a huge muscle wasting risk?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> but wait a minute. myogenix wont do jack for you anthony cuz, well, arent you on TRT? i coulda sworn i read in " chemicly insane" that you were a lifer. Now, i could be wrong...i may have gotten my articles mixed up.if i did, i apologize. However, even if you were, if myogenix could pull your natty test levels out of the trenches(which if on TRT im sure they are there)then that would be REALLY impressive. BUT, if it doesnt work, and you are off your juice, couldt that be putting yourself at a huge muscle wasting risk?


Yes. I use Oasis Rejuvination for my HRT. I'm going to use some MyoGenX, and see if testicular size increases (not that I really experience much shrinkage). If it does, then I'm going to be pretty thrilled, as it may have potential to keep testicular volume on a cycle, instead of using HCG (which isn't such a hot drug, IMO).

----------


## UberSteroids

> jeez id figure that being a key developer in this product you'd get a truckload free b4 anyone else would....that aint right!!!


I know right ?! hahaha  :Owned:

----------


## jinos

Alright, been on this stuff for almost 2 weeks and still no results in anything. Will update once finished and with bloodwork.

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

so let say this is the real deal and you do get 200% test increase with myogenx. 
If this is true, what would it be like to take 4 or 5 of these pills a day while doing, oh say, deca . After the cycle, would shutdown even be a problem, and we would just need minimal pct if any? How great would it be to finish a cycle with absolutely no crash.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> Alright, been on this stuff for almost 2 weeks and still no results in anything. Will update once finished and with bloodwork.


sorry to hear yer balls just wont work.

I pm'ed you

----------


## Anavar Man

Jinos,
I find it hard to beleive that you are not getting any results. Are you getting better intensity in your workouts and better pumps?

----------


## jinos

I have no problem with my balls or getting it up, but I haven't seen any results from this. my workout routine and diet is quite clean and have been training for 6-7 years total. The only thing I noticed was a harder morning woody.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> I have no problem with my balls or getting it up, but I haven't seen any results from this. my workout routine and diet is quite clean and have been training for 6-7 years total. The only thing I noticed was a harder morning woody.


well you said your test was 270ng/dl. for a 26 y/o, that's kinda low.

----------

